# NEED A REALLY GOOD DEAL ON HONEY



## Waldo (Aug 30, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=300145865255


----------



## masta (Aug 30, 2007)

Any honey that is good quality for a little over 3 bucks a pound shipped to your house is a sweet deal...thanks Waldo!


----------



## smurfe (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, we willsee just how good it is.




Thanks for the tip Waldo.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2007)

Is this stuff really any better than what you buy at say BJ's cause I get it for $3.99 for 3lbs. there with no shipping and it says raw clover honey on it to and without having to pay the shipping is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 31, 2007)

Will let you know how good it is as soon as I get my order in.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 31, 2007)

wade said:


> Is this stuff really any better than what you buy at say BJ's cause I get it for $3.99 for 3lbs. there with no shipping and it says raw clover honey on it to and without having to pay the shipping is a lot cheaper.




Dunno Wade, probably not. Honey is expensive here. For me that is a pretty good price. I ordered some and will see how it is.


----------



## masta (Aug 31, 2007)

Not all honey is created equal and at one time I had 5 different ones and it was amazing the difference in taste and aromas between them. 


Until I did this I though honey was just honey!





*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 31, 2007)

If anyone has any quesations about the honey they can be contacted at 
[email protected]


----------



## smurfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Waldo, did you order some of this honey? If so, what you gonna do with it? I ordered a 9 lb batch andnow am contemplating what kind of Mead to make.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2007)

Indeed I did smurfe and I found it to be some great honey. I am using it in my "Experimental Port" in lieu of sugar.


----------



## sharpstick (Oct 23, 2007)

that's equivalent to $37 per gallon with shipping. 

there are better prices out there. 

i never bother with anything smaller than 5 gallon batches.

i usually buy in 5 gal pails.

http://www.dutchgoldhoney.com has them for $75 to $90 with shipping to florida for $31. (equivalent to $21 per gallon)

(beware sleazy honey sellers who adulterate with corn syrup. i
would like to think that a high ebay rating would help to avoid that. )

if you search ebay for honey and 60, you will find 60 lb pails
that have sold for as low as $64 + $46(to FL) equivalent to about
$22 per gallon.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok Waldo... your fault.. you got me interested in the honey stuff to mix with my blueberry... I am just going to let my blueberry sit until I hear from you experienced mead makers. Last spring I was messing around doing a little research on honey bees.... collapsed hive disease... and all that... eventually I started learning about the worlds best honey and all the information I gathered was that the Lavender Honey from France tops them all... well, at that time I did find outlets that sold it... no longer have that information... blah blah.. anyway. You know whats next... need to bend some ears on this mead/blueberry stuff.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 13, 2008)

The best honey you can find will be whatever you can get locally. I tend to use a lot of Orange Blossom Honey because I live in Florida and we have lots of local places that sell the stuff. However I've have great success using mail order, heath store and Sam's honey. 
Here are a couple of places I've had success with:
http://www.lltupelohoney.com/index.htm
http://www.fruitwoodorchardshoney.com/honey_products.html
and the national locator:
http://www.honeylocator.com/
Next on my list is a blueberry melomel with orange blossom honey so good luck with yours.
VPC


----------



## vcasey (Nov 13, 2008)

I just noticed you are in Colorado. Redstone Meadery is in Boulder and I'll bet that could help you find some local honey. Also try this place http://www.wildorganics.net/ambrosiahoneyco.aspx
VPC


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2008)

Making A Blueberry</span> Mead (Melomel</span>)
I made a batch of this and then another where I modified it a little mainly by adding more blueberries. They are both awesome.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 13, 2008)

That's very close to what I'm doing except I'll start with a traditional mead first and then add the blueberries in the secondary, unless I get lazy. Right now I'm planning to use 1 1/2 lbs per gallon but that could change. My game plan is to make this and a blackberry melomel with enough leftover to blend the extra together after they have fermented. 
VPC


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 13, 2008)

I think adding honey in lieu of sugar in fruit wines (i.e., melomel) is a great way to add body and complexity to simple fruits. For the past several years, each year I have made five gallons of peach wine with sugaradjustments and five gallons of peach wine with 6 lbs of honey. The peach melomel always tastes better and is more complex. Plain peach wine is not very complex and is a bit thin in body. Because I use the same crop of peaches and have done this comparison for several years, I've decided in the future to always make peach melomel rather than peach wine.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 14, 2008)

Good morning 
Not sure if you noticed my thread about blending my current 2 gallons of blueberry with a mead wine... I believe I am going to back off on that. The blueberry I have now appears to have quite a bit of CO2... think I will degass it and add a couple campdens and see if it settles down. After that I am thinking I would like to backsweeten it with honey to about 1,005. Would be interested in an opinion on that... thanks


----------



## vcasey (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you like the wine now? You can always experiment a little on a small scale and add some honey and some wine to a glass and taste test. Honestly I'd just make a blueberry mead and leave the wine alone not because I don't think the idea is good but because I really like blueberry wine. Maybe when I make some more I'll test out adding some honey to sweeten the wine. 
VPC


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2008)

I think sweetening it with honey will give it a little more body and make a tad bit of difference from using sugar. Why dont yo pour 2 glasses and add honey to 1 and sugar to the other and see what tickles your fancy. It wont be the same as a Mead but will give you an idea of the difference honey can make. Also, PM me with your address and Ill try to get a Blueberry mead up to ya after the holidays.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 14, 2008)

better idea than what I was going to do... was going to backsweeten one with sugar and the other with honey...


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi wade Heading to the health food store to pick up some honey... believe i will make a 2 gallon batch. any type or flavor of honey you would suggest? Raw? Processed? or whatever


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2008)

Raw honey would be the best but I have used store bought honey for a few and they turned out great. If using raw honey then this would be some good info for you.
< ="Content-" content="text/; charset=utf-8">< name="ProgId" content="Word.">< name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11">< name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><a href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CWADEEV%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" target="_blank"><!--[if gte mso 9]><>
<w:Word>
<w:View>Normal</w:View>
<w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>
<wunctuationKerning/>
<w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>
<w:SaveIfInvalid>false</w:SaveIfInvalid>
<w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>
<w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>
<w:Compatibility>
<w:BreakWrappedTables/>
<w:SnapToGridInCell/>
<w:ApplyBreakingRules/>
<w:WrapTextWithPunct/>
<w:UseAsianBreakRules/>
<wontGrowAutofit/>
</w:Compatibility>
<w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>
</w:Word>
</><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><>
<w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156">
</w:LatentStyles>
</><![endif]--><>
<!--
/* Style Definitions */
p.Msonormal, li.Msonormal, div.Msonormal
{mso-style-parent:"";
margin:0in;
margin-bottom:.0001pt;
mso-paginationidow-orphan;
font-size:12.0pt;
font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}
pre
{margin:0in;
margin-bottom:.0001pt;
mso-paginationidow-orphan;
font-size:10.0pt;
font-family:"Courier New";
mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}
tt
{font-family:"Courier New";
mso-ascii-font-family:"Courier New";
mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-hansi-font-family:"Courier New";
mso-bidi-font-family:"Courier New";}
@page Section1
{size:8.5in 11.0in;
margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in;
mso-er-margin:.5in;
mso-footer-margin:.5in;
mso-paper-source:0;}
div.Section1
{page:Section1;}
-->
<!--[if gte mso 10]>
<>
/* Style Definitions */
table.MsoNormalTable
{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";
mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;
mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;
mso-style-noshow:yes;
mso-style-parent:"";
mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;
mso-para-margin:0in;
mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;
mso-paginationidow-orphan;
font-size:10.0pt;
font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-ansi-language:#0400;
mso-fareast-language:#0400;
mso-bidi-language:#0400;}

<![endif]--><tt>* NOTE: If unprocessed honey is being used, it would be best to </tt></pre><tt>first cut the honey with water then heat it on the stove to about </tt></pre><tt>180 degrees Fahrenheit for approximately 5 minutes. This is to </tt></pre><tt>allow the pollen, wax and bits of bee to float to the top so that </tt></pre><tt>you can skim them off before using the honey in a recipe.</tt></pre>


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

I just did a post for the start of my mead... and it is raw... thanks for the info wade.. have to make sure I have all of the necessary ingredients before I get to carried away.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2008)

The label for that honey would look really d=good as the label for your mead!


----------

